# New trailer



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats, what a beautiful trailer! We got a 3 horse trails west gooseneck in may and have absolutely loved it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What a nice hubby you have! Congrats on the new trailer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, love it!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like your horses will be traveling in style! Hope you have a properly sized pickup to tow it with.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice trailer!!  Enjoy it. :cheers: You have an awesome hubby!!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Love it! Congratulations! Now to go back to drooling over the pictures.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooooooooo shiny!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Very, very nice....

Best of luck with it and many safe and fun miles traveling the highways!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful! /Swoon


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! What an awesome surprise


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow what a nice trailer!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome trailer and awesome hubby! Enjoy both of them!


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

My husband and I just got back from picking up our new trailer, it was a long drive but well worth it, I already have our first trip with the horses booked to the vets on Tuesday!


----------

